# Perfect cup of whipped chai or chocolate



## vilasman1 (Oct 26, 2004)

I started the expresso thread but what I am really after is a great cup of chai tea latte and a whipped hot chocolate and I am figuring that an expresso machine is the only way to get it. Am I right?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 26, 2004)

Well Chai Tea is my FAVORITE from my local coffee outlet, alas Im not sure whats in it. But its SOOOOOOO good Im sure the calories are up there.


----------

